
Federal Reserve Raises Rates a Quarter Point - toomuchtodo
http://cnbc.com/id/105636773
======
toomuchtodo
FOMC statment:
[https://www.federalreserve.gov/newsevents/pressreleases/mone...](https://www.federalreserve.gov/newsevents/pressreleases/monetary20181219a.htm)

